# Sick Barcode Scanner ueber Profibus in S7 einbinden



## HAutomation (17 August 2011)

Hallo zusammen

Ich versuche gerade einen Sick ICR620 Barcode Scanner über Profibus DP mit einer S7 CPU315-2DP zu verbinden.
Der Scanner ist an ein Anschlussmodul CDM420 angeschlossen, das Anschlussmodul ist mit einem Feldbus-Gateway CMF400-1001 und einem Parameterspeicher CMC600 ausgestattet.

Hat jemand schon mal so etwas in Betrieb genommen und kann mir vielleicht eine entsprechende S7 Hardware Konfiguration und Kommunikationsbaustein zukommen lassen?

  Vielen Dank,

  Jürgen


----------



## bike (18 August 2011)

Es gibt von Sick Beispielprojekte und den Rest musst du dir wohl oder übel selbst schreiben.
Ich weiß ja nicht welche Barcodes welche Informationen du lesen willst.


bike


----------

